# homemade paper micarta



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

A couple of years ago I made a this green/black paper micarta blank, and I use the term loosely. Instead of epoxy I went with plain ol Titebond II and ended up with a smelly, sloppy, soggy slab of glue and paper. I figured it was a wasted experiment and let it sit in the shop ever since, not having the heart to throw it away. Well, two years later I'm cleaning up around my bench and come across the slab, only now it's rock hard. It took a while, but it finally cured. So that's the core and the swells. I then took a couple pieces of 1/8" Birch ply and laminated a few more pieces of black construction paper between them. Put it all together with some bamboo skewers for pins, and there you have it. So far just the BLO treatment but I'm going to hit it hard with the polyurethane this weekend just to seal it all up.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

That is really cool! I never would have thought to use Titebond!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

it's doable, just give it lots of drying time.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

What's the texture of it like when sanding?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks pretty bangin' for a tube of epoxy.. good job man. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm glad you didn't toss it out, looks like a keeper. :wave:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That makes a ton of sense for non-structural micarta!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

fantastic! The micarta turned out great....even if it did take a little longer than usual, maybe even because.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks good!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's beautiful. I love the contrast in colors, they work perfectly together.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Your homemade paper micarta experiment looks as pretty as any pricey Dymondwood that I have seen, TSM.

There is a premier knifemaker that likes to say, "don't disregard any handle material, it's all about craftsmanship first." I think this applies to slingshots as well.

The core and swell looks wonderful. I think you may have found a winning combination. And of course *black* and *green* always makes a nifty colour combo...

Looking dapper*!!!*


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

TSM, you rock brother!! See.....being a hoarder paid off yet again!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

nice job------really like the green


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Tony the slinger said:


> What's the texture of it like when sanding?


Jsut about like sanding the Birch ply with more fuzz. After looking at the pics, I probably could have done a little more sanding on it....


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> TSM, you rock brother!! See.....being a hoarder paid off yet again!


Tell that to my wife. She still doesn't see the value in keeping random stuff.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

TSM said:


> Tony the slinger said:
> 
> 
> > What's the texture of it like when sanding?
> ...


Thanks! I might have to try that some time.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is nice man. You are by far one of my favorite craftsmen. Your work always seems to be spot on


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

:iagree:​​​:king: :king: :king:​


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so nice the waiting paid of 
Cheers


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

gorgeous! epitome of class, as always


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I really love the look of it, but Is it strong? Because I'm not sure tight bond II is strong enough for a slingshot?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed...it's gorgeous.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Smooth colors and well balanced frame with a special micarta. A recipe for an outstanding TSM catty. Great to see!

Man, it seems to be a good idea to check around the bench time after time! Great find


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

MakeSlingshots said:


> I really love the look of it, but Is it strong? Because I'm not sure tight bond II is strong enough for a slingshot?


I think so. I did a bench test with a scrap piece in a vice with a framing hammer. I was really surprised at how much force I need just to make it crack. I'm more concerned with de-lamination between the paper layers, thus the pins.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------

